# urS6 Suspension set-up



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

So I currently have the stock setup and looking at the wheel gap is just killing me. I'm looking to lower it a bit and want to see what kind of setups you guys have on yours. 

Any advice at all would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

as far as i know there are H&R springs (sport and race versions, with 1.25 and 1.3 inch drops, respectively) and some bilsten shocks (maybe on other manf.)

but no coil-overs that i've come across yet. anyone know of other options?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Get Audi 200 20v H&R Sport springs.
H&R part #29800

they're preferred over the UrS4/6 H&R sport springs


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Chapel said:


> Get Audi 200 20v H&R Sport springs.
> H&R part #29800
> 
> they're preferred over the UrS4/6 H&R sport springs


That's what I did. The UrS4/S6 springs are a progressively wound spring, while the 200 20vt springs are a linear rate spring. Slightly less comfort/more performance. :thumbup:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

RunDub said:


> That's what I did. The UrS4/S6 springs are a progressively wound spring, while the 200 20vt springs are a linear rate spring. Slightly less comfort/more performance. :thumbup:


100% less likely to snap too...
I've seen plenty of reports of the UrS springs snapping but none on the 200 20v 29800s


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Chapel said:


> 100% less likely to snap too...
> I've seen plenty of reports of the UrS springs snapping but none on the 200 20v 29800s


 Oh dang. Now I'm even more glad that I went with the 200 20vt springs.


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I guess I know which springs to order  
Now should I just get the springs? or look into some more components?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I wouldn't run stock shocks.


----------



## Bertoffski (Feb 16, 2011)

*Vogtland Springs*

I'm running Vogtland Springs and I'm liking them so far. Put them on the stock struts/shocks and they felt great... for a bit. Upgraded to Bilstiens in all four corner and I couldn't be more happy! :thumbup:

I'll post a pic in a bit... got find one.


----------



## Bertoffski (Feb 16, 2011)

This is on Vogtland Springs with stock struts/shocks.





Hopefully this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

didnt even know Vogtland made **** for C4s


----------



## Bertoffski (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah they're just advertised by European model. The springs are for an Audi 100 C4 Quattro. I'm pretty happy with the springs... stance, ride and handling.


----------

